# 46 gallon Bowfront



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Well, I guess a few people called it right. It wasn't long after the cube was finished that I got the itch to start something else. Here's a sneak preview:










So far, all inhabitants are from Canadian Aquatics, so can guess what they are. I do have some stray cherry shrimp from one of my other tanks in there, so let's see if they make it in there. This tank will eventually replace my 20 gallon as the pleco tank for Peckoltia compta when they get a bit bigger.

Thanks to April (from Francis actually) for the Manzy stump, Northwest Landscaping for the rocks, J&L for the white sand (leftovers from the cube), Daniel (target) for the tank, stand, and the Fluval 3+.

This tank will be evolving as I have plans for it as the inhabitants grow. There are currently only 6 fish it.

Stayed tuned.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow Gary, nice choice of tanks & it looks great. Look forward to seeing it's progress!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

> Wow Gary, nice choice of tanks & it looks great. Look forward to seeing it's progress!


Thanks John. I love the tank but it's tough to photograph. I have a number of upgrades planned for this but it'll happen over time. I just wanted to get the journal going to document the evolution.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Gary, it's amazing that you keep wanting to out-do yourself. I love it. But of course, it looks great & will no doubt be a super addition to your set of tanks when you get it done the way you want. More plecos of course ?
Do you feel like sharing 'the plans' yet ?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

As usual, being "finished" with one project simply means the beginning of the next project. To me, this part of the process provides me with the most fun. Good luck with this one!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

emile said:


> Gary, it's amazing that you keep wanting to out-do yourself. I love it. But of course, it looks great & will no doubt be a super addition to your set of tanks when you get it done the way you want. More plecos of course ?
> Do you feel like sharing 'the plans' yet ?


Thanks Paul. Sure, it's not really a secret. This is my Peckoltia compta breeding project. I'm going to put in the ones I got from Larry on SimplyDiscus and probably add some from Davej when the time comes. There are a few other fish in there now, like an L75 growing out and 4 of these (L368). 

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-rlj8IO4cUq0/TiOK5yKexzI/AAAAAAAADTA/uQ3MM5etiaM/s800/DSC_3092.JPG

This tank is going to be dimly lit, unplanted, with a sand substrated, and hardscaped with rocks and wood. I will be adding some smaller stones and more wood as time goes on. The filtration and heating I have on there is just whatever I had on hand at the moment so will also change. Probably canister with an inline heater. Will likely go with a controller of some sort too.



tony1928 said:


> As usual, being "finished" with one project simply means the beginning of the next project. To me, this part of the process provides me with the most fun. Good luck with this one!


I think that's what drove me to do this one. I never really got the pleco only tank I wanted and this is going to be it. Might add some dither fish on top, but has to be small to sustain the RCS population as a cleanup crew.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

you need another Blue eye panaque in there.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

What a great start,all natural and real! Good layout so far, a few more leaves,stones or rocks, and more caves i assume are next? Did you raid my draft/sketch book ? this is very close to what i was gonna do with my next project! Keep us posted and thanks for sharing! ****runs off to draw up new plans***!



2wheelsx2 said:


> Well, I guess a few people called it right. It wasn't long after the cube was finished that I got the itch to start something else. Here's a sneak preview:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> you need another Blue eye panaque in there.


Haha, been there done that. This tank is going to be all meat eaters except maybe a BNP or 2. Now, if you got some L264 or Leporacanthicus heterodon, then let's talk. 



Luke78 said:


> What a great start,all natural and real! Good layout so far, a few more leaves,stones or rocks, and more caves i assume are next? Did you raid my draft/sketch book ? this is very close to what i was gonna do with my next project! Keep us posted and thanks for sharing! ****runs off to draw up new plans***!


I don't think there's going to be more rocks. The rocks are just haphazardly placed to keep the wood sunk. I'll be adding more leaves, and placing the rocks properly once the wood stays down. I'll also add more wood and sand. There will be some hidden caves in there also.

This tank is not going to get too fancy. I'm just trying to simulate a biotope without making it cosmetically perfect. I won't have a background. It won't have much substrate, but will have lots of flow and there will be all kinds of equipment visible in it. I just want it to have the right environment to breed some P. compta and maybe one other species.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool Gary, a new pleco shrimp set up!!

Did I hear you say a controller??


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, just a simple DA controller. I have one on the cube in case you missed it. I don't trust heater temp controllers anymore and run controllers on my 2 main tanks (Ranco and DA). I'll like run a DA to control the heater and lights on this tank and maybe even a moonlight module.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice new toy. Fooled me at first looking at it as it appeared to also be a 'scape for zebras . Look forward to seeing picks of the new inhabitants.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

> Nice new toy. Fooled me at first looking at it as it appeared to also be a 'scape for zebras . Look forward to seeing picks of the new inhabitants.


Haha thanks. I am trying for a Rio Xingu look so if it looks like it's for Zebras, it's by design.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

wow! nice =) more and more tanks for u~


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> wow! nice =) more and more tanks for u~


Yes and no. I'm supposed to take down the 20 gallon and also a 3.5 gal Eclipse that's been hanging around, but haven't gotten around to it yet.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Yeah those links posted by a few of us in Tom's post for L46's are worth a look for anyone trying to simulate a Rio Xingu biotype.But it doesnt only apply to zebras and can be used for other plecos.Plenty of water movement,lots of caves and hideout spots,rock or stone work is a must.Substrate should be a nice fine sand.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Haha thanks. I am trying for a Rio Xingu look so if it looks like it's for Zebras, it's by design.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Changed a few things today. Convenience safety and peace of mind.

Added:
Ebo Jage 250w heater - this replaced the old visitherm
Coralife Turbotwist 3x driven by Maxijet 400
Hydor Koralia Evo 750
L134 growouts from 20 gallon quarantine (the 6 I got from Larrry from SimplyDiscus)

The scape is semi-permanent now. Still to go is a bag of 5 lbs of beige Estes sand, and more wood and rocks. 

So currently stocking is:
6xL134
4xL368
2xL075
Bunch of random cherry shrimp as cleanup crew. Temp has been jacked up to 84 F.

Pics to come as fish settle in.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking forward to more pix  Good choice getting rid of the visitherm, starting to find they are very unreliable myself.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

> Looking forward to more pix  Good choice getting rid of the visitherm, starting to find they are very unreliable myself.


I don't even trust the controllers on the Ebos. I'll be getting a DA controller to run everything in this tank soon.


----------



## komodoking (Jul 27, 2011)

Very nice looking tank u got there.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You should see his other two tanks 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/100-gallon-square-tank-4338/
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/member-photo-video-gallery-17/my-pleco-thread-revived-287/


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Haha...thanks Ming. Actually, you should see this one now. Haven't taken new pics yet, as I'm getting ready for my holiday, but after I get back, more scaping, more pics!


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Vacations are more important :0


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Got a huge load of manzanita on Sat., thanks to April's generosity, so this tank and the 125 will get some new decor once the wood sinks. Stay tuned.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Those pieces of wood were great pickups. Very nice looking wood indeed. Too bad there wasn't much left after we cleaned out for that week


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

*And just how the heck did you manage THIS???*

Well, well, WELL - someone's been BUSY!!!! When I first saw the title, I just assumed it was Daniel's old thread so I haven't been looking at it (sorry, Daniel - didn't mean it that way )!!! So today I have a look and D'UH???!!!!! When did you have a chance to ever do THAT??? Aren't you still working? And vacation? And kids? and and and and !!!! Did you set this up for your dad? It's a beauty, Gary. Really nice.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Did you set this up for your dad? It's a beauty, Gary. Really nice.


Thanks. Yes, it's in my father's room. And it's due for a full scape now that wood we picked up is sunken. New pics to come. The L368 and L75 are growing really well alongside the 6 L134's. And the one lone fire green tetra I'm not able to catch.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

-N/A- said:


> Well, well, WELL - someone's been BUSY!!!! When I first saw the title, I just assumed it was Daniel's old thread so I haven't been looking at it (sorry, Daniel - didn't mean it that way )!!! So today I have a look and D'UH???!!!!! When did you have a chance to ever do THAT??? Aren't you still working? And vacation? And kids? and and and and !!!! Did you set this up for your dad? It's a beauty, Gary. Really nice.


LOL, no worries Shelley. Once I got my 90 running the bowfront had to go before it found a new home in my place. Looking good where it is now though.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Soaking some beige sand this morning to add to the tank along with the new wood. Pics by this evening.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

The excitement of setting up a new tank and the suspense waiting for pictures


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol Ming....suspenseful for sure


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sand and wood have been added, but also got some new rocks courtesy of my landscaper this morning, so I won't be doing the final rescape until I get those rocks clean. Will try to get some pics tonight.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Way to create the anticipation! And now we wait....



2wheelsx2 said:


> Soaking some beige sand this morning to add to the tank along with the new wood. Pics by this evening.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Two quicky shots tonight. One of the pieces is still floating. As I said, lots of rescaping to do yet.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow.....worth the wait! Awesome driftwood ya got in there! Looks great thus far Gary!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks John. I think I'll be propping up the lighter coloured one when I get everything set up. Almost got a couple of pics of the L368 tonight, but they darted out of the shot just as I was about to snap the pic. They're really fattening up.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

That will look really cool too. I hate placing new wood in the tank, I spend a couple hours moving it around till I find a place I'm happy with it lol

Isn't that how it always is.....right when you finally get a good photo opportunity, they move at the exact moment your finger starts to snap the shot lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, they just gotta get used to me approaching with the camera. I do it so often on the 125 that they don't even move anymore.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Gary , liking the revised layout.Beautiful stumps of manzanita that blend in well with the sand and rockwork.You gonna with a background on this as well?I see lots of water movement via your equipment, a plus with your collection in there.Iam gonna pick up a koralia this week for my setup as well.Thanks for sharing!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

This was supposed to be a discus quarantine, so originally there was no background. But I might have to paint it black at some point as I hate seeing stuff out the back.

The wood is all from April. The new pieces are from my last raid of April's when I picked up a big Curipera for the cube.

Yes, there is tons of flow. It's partially because I just used whatever I had on hand, which will likely change in the future.

I have a Rena Smartfilter 20 that was left over from my 15 gallon office project, Fluval 3+ which Daniel graciously gave to me as part of the tank deal, maxijet 400 to power the Coralife Turbotwist 3X and then an HK 750 I bought used. I rigged a tube from a maxijet to the Fluval to get extra agitation via the venturi and so far it has worked great.

I will eventually put a canister filter on it and then the Fluval and the Rena will go. Likely something like a Eheim Pro 3 2075. Almost got Franck's 2073 and probably should have, but I was trying to curb my budget for this tank a bit at the time.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

So I got impatient and rescaped with the new rocks and wood. Excuse the cloudiness.










View from right side:









Left side with overhangs:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

This Missus commented that the scape was a bit clumsy with the wood in front, so I rescaped and got to this:









Look who came out to play?









Finally settled on this:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

There haven't been too many changes except the addition of a clump of java fern and an Anubias on the wood in the middle, but today, courtesy of J&L's sale, I got some new toys:










With the new flow pattern, everything got stirred up, so I'll wait a while for new pics. However, the tank looks much cleaner without all the clutter. I just have to get a background sorted out for it so I don't see the stuff in the back now.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Look who came out to play?


Nice new toys Gary. Those inline heaters are the best heaters invented. Love the feeling of getting new toys 
Didn't know you had a tiny L201 in there??


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Nice new toys Gary. Those inline heaters are the best heaters invented. Love the feeling of getting new toys
> Didn't know you had a tiny L201 in there??


Hahaha...that's actually an L368, but hard to tell at that size. In about 10 years that guy will be 12".


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Fooled me with all those gorgeous deep coloured spots. Gorgeous fish nonetheless.
Look forward to seeing more pics .


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Look forward to seeing more pics .


Ask and you shall receive. 

FTS - repositioned the tubing and the UV and haven't figured out how to hide the hose yet. It is now driven by the cranked down Fluval 3+.









All plecos disappeared, so got a shot of the school of jumbo cardinals that I got last month from Charles:


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Liking the revised scape alot Gary! Put in a few plants as well, its got a more natural feel to it.New toys as well,it that a new cansister i see? Always a fan of cardinals and i still want some, but you know what happened to my school  and now only one lives! Hows the pleco faternity doing in this setup?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice new layout. Nice new blue and red birds. Those catfish, I tell you...for a new set of eyes, you'd think the tank is only housing tetras. It's nice to see another new setup evolve. I'm keeping my eyes out on the plant growth...i see 4 leaf blades of anubias....haha


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Liking the revised scape alot Gary! Put in a few plants as well, its got a more natural feel to it.New toys as well,it that a new cansister i see? Always a fan of cardinals and i still want some, but you know what happened to my school  and now only one lives! Hows the pleco faternity doing in this setup?


Yes, you probably missed that post, but on post #43 there are pics of the Hydor ETH 300 and the Eheim 2075 from J&L. I love how quiet it is now, and you can see the surface movement from the spraybar.



jobber604 said:


> Nice new layout. Nice new blue and red birds. Those catfish, I tell you...for a new set of eyes, you'd think the tank is only housing tetras. It's nice to see another new setup evolve. I'm keeping my eyes out on the plant growth...i see 4 leaf blades of anubias....haha


Hahaha...yeah, I bleached the Anubias before putting it in there, so it's just recovering now. Cleaned out the Rena Smartfilter 20 as I'm contemplating being a seller at the BCA auction, and boy....yuuuuuuck! Got a spare Ebo Jager 205w heater now too. All kinds of spare equipment.

I can actually see the plecos, but they are totally in the shade and difficult to photograph properly.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's been a while since I posted on my threads, so I thought I would give a minor update. Life's been happening lately, so I have been barely able to keep up with my tanks and my work.

Anyway, I forgot to update that a wee L273 got added to this tank. I've been trying to get a pic, but so far, I've only seen the little guy once since he went in. I'm hoping to find him some pseuda friends. The Scobi's and Peckoltia have been growing very rapidly in this tank, so I'm hoping the L134's will be breeding in it next year. Over the winter, I plan to pull out the L75's to prevent them from bullying the L134's. 

Also, the cherry shrimp population has exploded, so now it looks like there are shrimp everywhere. They do make very good cleanup crews though.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Just one update. Fish are growing up, but with all the rocks and wood it's difficult to photograph. But the Scobiancistrus seem to be the most bold. This guy has just about doubled in size since I got him in the summer.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Just one update. Fish are growing up, but with all the rocks and wood it's difficult to photograph. But the Scobiancistrus seem to be the most bold. This guy has just about doubled in size since I got him in the summer.


Nice looking pleco. I missed out on this one, didn't even know you had this in this tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Nice looking pleco. I missed out on this one, didn't even know you had this in this tank.


Yeah, I think I recall you thinking it was L201. I got 4 of these guys in there.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Got some Boxing Day toys from J&L and this is one of them:










Who doesn't like Cardinal Tetras?









FTS:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

beauty pics! what's that reefkeeper do?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> beauty pics! what's that reefkeeper do?


This is the unit:
Digital Aquatics Reefkeeper Lite Aquarium Controller (L1)

Controls my hydor heater to 0.1 F if I wanted it to (but I set it to a tolerance of 0.2 C), turns the lights on and off (and moonlights if I had them in a module) and puts my filter, UV, and pump on standby when I feed so the food is not blown all over the tank. I have one with an extra PC4 (powerbar) that controls 2 banks of lights 6 moonlights, 3 pumps and my 2078. You can also get pH modules and other stuff which isn't really needed for fw setups. But the most useful is controller the heater. Much more accurate and reliable than the flimsy things in most of in tank heaters.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

What an amazing and beautiful setup! Artistically done and brilliantly engineered, too. 

How do you find the white sand for maintenance? Do you think it would work in a nano betta tank?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> What an amazing and beautiful setup! Artistically done and brilliantly engineered, too.
> 
> How do you find the white sand for maintenance? Do you think it would work in a nano betta tank?


Thank you. Some elements are a bit ugly (no background and the hose running across to drive the UV), but this started out as a quarantine and a grow out tank and I got it going at the last minute, so I'll have to fix those things on the fly.

The white Estes sand is great, but I have pretty high flow in all my tanks so the debris is swept towards the filters. I don't know how it would work in a smaller betta tank where the flow would be much lower. But of course a betta wouldn't put out nearly as much waste as my plecos, so it should be straight forward. I keep the lighting fairly low in my sand substrate tanks and when I need to vac the bottom I just stir it up with my hand first and then wave the gravel vac above the debris, and a little sand gets sucked up, but really not a big problem.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> This is the unit:
> Digital Aquatics Reefkeeper Lite Aquarium Controller (L1)
> 
> Controls my hydor heater to 0.1 F if I wanted it to (but I set it to a tolerance of 0.2 C), turns the lights on and off (and moonlights if I had them in a module) and puts my filter, UV, and pump on standby when I feed so the food is not blown all over the tank. I have one with an extra PC4 (powerbar) that controls 2 banks of lights 6 moonlights, 3 pumps and my 2078. You can also get pH modules and other stuff which isn't really needed for fw setups. But the most useful is controller the heater. Much more accurate and reliable than the flimsy things in most of in tank heaters.


very cool... the one thing i didn't see on the sight was for the temp control, does it have it's own heater or do you just set your heater on high and it controls when power goes to the heater?

That standby function would be real handy when doing a water change so you dont have to go and unplug the filters


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> very cool... the one thing i didn't see on the sight was for the temp control, does it have it's own heater or do you just set your heater on high and it controls when power goes to the heater?
> 
> That standby function would be real handy when doing a water change so you dont have to go and unplug the filters


No, you use your own heater. The way I look at it, a Ranco is about $75 before shipping and then if you need a power bar and a timer, you're up around $100 bucks so it's a wash. Plus with this thing you can set alarms, and see instantly what the temp and pH is (if you have that module, which I might get).

Only thing is, if you want the standby to work the way you want, then you may need to set it for a very long time, depending on the size of the tank, which may not be advisable. I normally still unplug my heaters and filters, or flip a power bar.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Sometimes wires can be ugly, but in this case I like the 'floating in air' feeling that not having a background gives your tank.

I never thought about white sand benefiting from high filtration. It sure makes sense, though.



2wheelsx2 said:


> Thank you. Some elements are a bit ugly (no background and the hose running across to drive the UV), but this started out as a quarantine and a grow out tank and I got it going at the last minute, so I'll have to fix those things on the fly.
> 
> The white Estes sand is great, but I have pretty high flow in all my tanks so the debris is swept towards the filters. I don't know how it would work in a smaller betta tank where the flow would be much lower. But of course a betta wouldn't put out nearly as much waste as my plecos, so it should be straight forward. I keep the lighting fairly low in my sand substrate tanks and when I need to vac the bottom I just stir it up with my hand first and then wave the gravel vac above the debris, and a little sand gets sucked up, but really not a big problem.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Morainy said:


> I never thought about white sand benefiting from high filtration. It sure makes sense, though.


Not so much high filtration as high flow. Because of my plecos, all my tanks (except the new ADA cube, which will have shrimp mainly) have supplemental powerheads. This tank has a Hydor Koralia Evolution 1050 in it, which blows the sand all over the place if I point it the wrong way. The plecos love it, but the Cardinals not so much.

Anyway, with sand, the detritus sits on it rather than in it, so the gravel vac does get used much in my sand tanks. I normally just run a pump and pump the water out. I'm currently using a Quiet One 3000 to pump out water, so I can draw out 25 gallons out of this tank in about 2 minutes. Makes for a very simple water change, as long as you don't have really small fish which may get sucked into it.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Just one update. Fish are growing up, but with all the rocks and wood it's difficult to photograph. But the Scobiancistrus seem to be the most bold. This guy has just about doubled in size since I got him in the summer.


thats an awesome plec!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looks like a black diamond stingray lol. how big do they get!?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Got some Boxing Day toys from J&L and this is one of them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> thats an awesome plec!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! looks like a black diamond stingray lol. how big do they get!?


Since it's a Scobiancistrus, it can get over a foot I believe. Just checked on planetcatfish.com and a confirmed (meaning someone has seen it) max is 13.8", so same as the L14. But it'll take years to get there. Mine has gone from 2" to 3" in 6 or 8". Unfortunately, I believe that as the fish grows the spots don't increase in size proportionally so eventually it'll be spotted like the L14 Sunshine. Small spots relative to fish size.


m_class2g said:


> can this be set to send you an email or sms when ph, temp or anything along those lines are off? im looking for a controller that monitors ph, temp etc that will alert you when parameters are off. since im away quite a bit, it would be handy! i read of one that you can login to a website to check for specs. forgot the brand already.


The cheap unit I have cannot. But they are modular, so you have to buy a NET module, which J&L does not regularly stock, but I'm sure they can get. More info here: Digital Aquatics

Most of the better controllers have net modules that can do this. Neptune, Apex, etc.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Ok, this controller and network module is a must have in a future project. I was reading up on it and googled it and pop comes up this thread. Love to be able to trend water parameters in real time.

Sent from my Samsung Mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> Ok, this controller and network module is a must have in a future project. I was reading up on it and googled it and pop comes up this thread. Love to be able to trend water parameters in real time.


The problem with that is that the NET version is quite a bit pricier.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yes but still, I think it's worth it Gary. I think you should get a NET one. And I'll recycle your current one for you if you want, since I'm always willing to help.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

crazy72 said:


> Yes but still, I think it's worth it Gary. I think you should get a NET one. And I'll recycle your current one for you if you want, since I'm always willing to help.


Thanks Franck. You mean you'll recycle the 3 I'm going to have this year?  I already have 2 and will have a third one soon.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Fed some live blackworm and these L368 continue to be the most active and visible plecos in the tank.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Finally got a good shot of one of my thriving L239.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I miss the one I had, the tank is almost a year old now and looking good. I haven't had time to read the journals. But ill have to stop by one of these days and catch up!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> I miss the one I had, the tank is almost a year old now and looking good. I haven't had time to read the journals. But ill have to stop by one of these days and catch up!


Yeah, a lot has changed. I only have 1 pleco from the old guard left. The first fancy pleco I got from Charles...the L75, which is almost 7" now, in the 125. The 46 bow is doing well and so is the big cube. The Erios you sold me for the ADA cube is now huge....the longest leaves are probably 5 inches.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hmmm...it's been a long time since I updated. I've rescaped the tank since to create more open space. Most inhabitants have outgrown this tank and been moved to the 125 gallon. Here's a few shots.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing when I seen this pop to the top lol Looks great great shots! Especially of the L239! geez now I really want ont lol


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It's not quite that blue usually. It depends a lot on light angle. The auto-white balance on my Nikon compensated for the darkness of the tank a bit too much.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You been feeding the L239 blueberry? Boy the blue comes popping out. This new scape looks good, white and black bands....*ahem.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

They seem to really the dark and shadowed environment that's nice and hot (28.3 C) and high flow and are thriving in there, as well as the L047 and L014 so I don't think anything black and white could compete in there. The L134 are also very aggressive eaters.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Always curious what happened with this setup, doesn't help i was wasn't around to see whats new either.Liking the layout and stock in here Gary, nicely done.Any new updates or changes?


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The setup is still running and one L134 male is breeding steadily in there. I got a beauty of an L273 in there now and a few L239 but I pretty much leave it alone. I've been travelling a lot for work and really don't come on BCA much anymore except when old friends like you post on my threads.  You should post a thread with your current project, Loukas.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Congrats on the breeding, and the growth of the others.Hopefully they get going for you as well.Ha ha ha cant keep secrets here, news travels fast All good friends deserve to know.Took a break from it all, as life took a few turns for the good and bad.Ill start a journal soon enough



2wheelsx2 said:


> The setup is still running and one L134 male is breeding steadily in there. I got a beauty of an L273 in there now and a few L239 but I pretty much leave it alone. I've been travelling a lot for work and really don't come on BCA much anymore except when old friends like you post on my threads.  You should post a thread with your current project, Loukas.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

The more I see of your great-looking Plecos, Gary, the more I'm attracted to them.
You'll make me a convert yet ! LOL


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, Paul, plecos appear really boring at first glance but after a while they are very addictive. I currently have way more invested in plecos than I do in discus.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Yes, Paul, plecos appear really boring at first glance but after a while they are very addictive. I currently have way more invested in plecos than I do in discus.


I'm sure you do !!!


----------

